# HP Deskjet 940c zieht beim PC-Start immer Papier ein



## cater (11. September 2002)

Hi,

mein HP Deskjet 940c zieht bei jedem Windows (98) Start eine Seite Papier ein, transportiert sie nicht durch und lässt das orange "Papier-Lämpchen" leuchten. Erst nach Drücken auf den Knopf darunter mit dem "Papier-Pfeil Symbol" wird das Papier wieder heraustransportiert und das grüne Betriebslämpchen leuchtet.

Das geschieht bei jedem Windows Start und geht mir mittlerweile so ziemlich auf die Nerven..

Wie kann ich das abstellen?

Carlo


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. September 2002)

Liegt da zufälig noch ein paraleller Scanner dazwischen?


----------



## cater (11. September 2002)

das ging schnell =)

ja, ein Canon FB 310.


----------



## Thomas Lindner (11. September 2002)

Unter Umständen liegt es daran, versuche das ganze mal ohne den Scanner!

Weil beim Anmelden an Windows wird unter Umständen der Scanner initialisiewrt und versucht das Signal, das den HP durcheinanderbringt.

Hatte ich mal bei einem Kundengerät:

Plustek Scanner und HP 400, Unterschied, der hat gleich das gesamte Papierfach in einer Endlosschleife durchgezogen!


Geholfen hat eine Umstellung im Bios. War glaube ich von Normaöl auf ECP. - OHNE GEWÄHR -


----------



## cater (11. September 2002)

Da kann ich mich ja noch glücklich schätzen, mit einem Blatt.
Das mit dem BIOS versuch ich mal.

Danke


----------



## goela (12. September 2002)

Das gleiche hatte ich auch mal mit meinem HP970cxi unter Win98SE angeschlossen an die Parallelschnittstelle! Bei mir hatte er zusätzlich noch ein Zeichen in die Ecke gedruckt!
Dachte die Schnittstelle sei defekt, da ich den Drucker sogar an einem Laptop mit Win2000 getestet hatte und da war das gleiche Problem - ohne jegliche Geräte dazwischen! Zu Hause war noch ein ZIP-Laufwerk dazwischen!

Also Drucker eingeschickt und nach 2-3 Wochen wieder bekommen -> immer noch gleicher Fehler! Telefoniert mit der Hotline! Versucht Fehler zu beheben nicht funktioniert!

Dann habe ich versucht den Drucker via USB anzuschliessen. Doch da het er erst gedruckt, als ich eine Testseite aus der HP-Toolbox gedruckt habe! Normale Testseite hat er nicht gedruckt!

BIOS Einstellungen herumgespielt! Nichts gebracht!  

Dann, als ich mir einen neuen Rechner gekauft habe! Oh Wunder!!!! Keine Probleme mehr! Drucker druckt nun Problemlos an der parallellen Schnittstelle wie auch an der USB Schnittstelle! Mit ZIP ohne ZIP!

Lass Dich nicht entmutigen von meiner "Story". Bei der Hotline hat man mir gesagt ich sollte in den BIOS Einstellungen für die parallele Schnittstelle die Einstellungen verändern. Probiers mal! Bei mir hat es nicht's gebracht!

Hast Du eigentlich ein älteres Board (Rechner)?
Kannst Du den Drucker nicht per USB (hat Dein Drucker bzw. Rechner dies überhaupt) anschliessen?


----------



## cater (12. September 2002)

Habe den Scanner jetzt rausgenommen und da zieht er keine Seite mehr ein - den Scanner benutz ich ja nicht so oft wie den Drucker. 

Mein PC..nun ja..etwas älter, hab ich mir 98 zusammengebaut (so alt ist dann auch das Mainboard) und seitdem nicht viel verändert. Aber USB hat es (der Drucker auch) und das kann ich seit Win98 jetzt auch benutzen aber ich will mir nicht unbedingt gleich nen Kabel kaufen. 

So geht's jetzt auch. Also danke für die Hilfe.

Carlo


----------



## goela (13. September 2002)

Dann klau Dir doch ein Kabel oder "downloade" es bei warez  !

Nein im Ernst! So viel kostet so ein Kabel auch wieder nicht! Und wenn Du mal Deinen Rechner aufrüstest, dann kannst Du ja das Kabel weiterverwenden!

Aber als erstes würde ich erst mal eines ausleihen und probieren, ob es auch geht! Nicht, dass Du die selben Probleme hast wie ich damals!


----------



## vetterfunk (16. September 2002)

ui

da häng ich doch glatt mein problem gleich an 

also seit 2 tagen fängt mein epson 810 sobald ich mich bei winxp einlogge an, zu drucken was das zeug hält... meistens 1-2 zeilen zeichen links oben... und zwar unendlich. hab druckaufträge entfernt, kein erfolg, druckersoftware und treiber entfernt und wieder installiert, kein erfolg. hab versucht neue treiber aus dem internet zu installieren, aber die sind bei der installation abgestürzt (evt. gehts beim nächsten versuch ) und wenn ich den drucker aber am andren computer anschliesse funktioniert er einwandfrei.

soll ich mir ein usbkabel zulegen oder winxp neuinstallieren oder was könnt da im eimer sein???

bitte bitte helft mir 

danke!


----------



## goela (16. September 2002)

Probiers erst mal mit einem USB-Kabel!!! Hast Du auch ein älteres Board?


----------



## vetterfunk (16. September 2002)

ha ich glaub jetzt geht er
mag aber nicht neustarten um den endgültigen beweis zu erlangen 

was ich vergessen habe ist das noch ein 2ter druckertreiber von einem HP installiert war und scheinbar hat da wer in meiner abwesenheit versucht auf diesen nicht vorhandenen drucker was auszudrucken obwohl der gar nicht der stadarddrucker ist... und da hat sich dann der epson wohl beauftragt gefühlt damit... darf er das oder ist das ein win.bug?


----------



## goela (17. September 2002)

Wenn es wirklich so ist, dann ist es in der Tat komisch!


----------



## vetterfunk (17. September 2002)

naja, wahrscheinlich doch nicht so komisch.

ein arbeitskollege hat grad gmeint, das es dem computer (win) egal ist welcher drucker das druckt, wenn sie am selben anschluss hängen... und das ein epson den druckauftrag vom HP nicht verstanden hat, ist eh klar 

so wirds wohl sein.


----------

